# Athearn SP SD-9



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

This engine didn't run. I took it apart and found the motor mount cracked and losing connection. The contacts were pretty dirty from the arcing. I went ahead and took it completely off and cleaned all of the contact points really well and put a little grease on all the points of contact. I got it running really well. I went ahead and glued the motor back down.

Anyone got any maintenancetips for this specific unit? I can't believe how slow I can get this thing to run. It is super smooth and quiet as well. Any oiling tips beside the obvious points? 

It tracks good on the 22" test track. Didn't do well at all on 18". It seems to be a great unit now that it is repaired.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

It is easy to get new motor mounts for an Athearn. lightly oil the axles and gears in the trucks but not heavy enough that oil can get on the wheels.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

most Athearns will run fine on 18 inch curved track.


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

This is an older blue box drive. 
There are several sites that discuss tuneup and maintenance furor these drives.
Here is one:
http://www.horailroading.net/pages/features/solutions/athearn-tuneup.php
I hope this helps,
Larry


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Here is another good tune up article.

http://www.mcor-nmra.org/publications/articles/athearn_tuneup.html


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks guys. That is a big help. I'm going to do that wiring trick next time I open her up. Right now she's running super smooth but I expect continuity problems later due to the design.


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't know what the problem was at first. Maybe because the track was loose. I tacked some down last night and played trains for a while. The SD-9 did just fine on the 18" curves last night. Through all the switches no problem as well.


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Love me some Athearn Blue Boxers! It will run, literally, forever!


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

Every time I make the tracks live I run this sweet, sweet engine. As I browse through the E-Bay HO section, I am constantly on the lookout for Athearn models now. I am extremely impressed with this product. Now if I can only come up with some train money!

I have no idea how old it is, but it is one serious piece of equipment. Not to bad for a "spare".

*edit* Ski if you are reading this, I can't thank you enough. My daughter ran her steam engine tonight. It's a lot easier getting through her homework now. "No trains 'til all the reading points articles are finished."


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

DA Cookie said:


> Every time I make the tracks live I run this sweet, sweet engine. As I browse through the E-Bay HO section, I am constantly on the lookout for Athearn models now. I am extremely impressed with this product. Now if I can only come up with some train money!
> 
> I have no idea how old it is, but it is one serious piece of equipment. Not to bad for a "spare".
> 
> *edit* Ski if you are reading this, I can't thank you enough. My daughter ran her steam engine tonight. It's a lot easier getting through her homework now. "No trains 'til all the reading points articles are finished."


Where is the like button? 

I have more Athearn Blue Box than any other Brand of locomotive and or rolling stock. Some are at least 40 years old.


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

I know to most people $100 for a new engine seems steep, but if you ask me, based on my limited experience, that's not too bad at all for a "toy" that it seems easily lasts through two or three generations. That is, if they are still built to the same quality level, IDK, but most things usually aren't. When it comes time to paint and letter my model line, I'm gonna be investing in at least one GP-38. Two if the misses doesn't find out.

I like the AHM stuff I've handled too. I think out of all the engines and cars I have handled, they are the most realistically modelled. Well, these old Tyco rolling stock cars I bought for $.69 each a few years ago are great as well. 

I am seriously thinking about putting a Craigslist wanted ad up for broken engines. I love working on this stuff.


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

I have some old BB engines as well, GP9s and GP35s. I love them and they all run well. I have 1 GP9 that makes a loud growling noise when it runs, but it runs great. I need to try and fix the growl but not sure where to start on that. I also have some old AHM GP18s that run very well. The only thing I don't like about AHM is that they do not have a smooth start and stop like the Athearns have. I have some Tyco engines that run decent but are finicky. I am not impressed with Tyco. Like others on this board, I really like the old BB engines.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Yep good stuff, narrow that search to HO trains athearn & it will save hours of hunting (if you didn't do that already!)


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

It is fun to fix up the "non runners"

I have been told, with the Athearn Growl, you did not need a sound generator.


----------



## doorman29 (Dec 15, 2013)

Love my SD - 9, I have had it forever. Geared pretty low, rumbles and moans around the layout. Here is mine crossing the valley and rounding the downgrade past the bridge. Sorry for the low quality pics.


----------



## blues90 (Apr 7, 2008)

Long ago I was never bothered by the hood width of the old Athearn blue box loco's . I never noticed it until I saw the scale width hoods Atlas had come out with . Then the old SD9 and GP7's seemed far to wide. Then Athearn came out with the correct width hoods on the GP38-2 and SD40-2 . I got some rail power products shells for the SD9 and then got Kato SW2 in place of the athearn SW. Then years later Walthers came out with the SW1 and HH 12-44 and I hasd four of each and now wish I kept at least one of each but at the time I we were so broke I had to part with them and many other loco's including many Athearn BB GP38-2 and SD40-2. My father got into this hobby starting with O scale . Then he went to HO when Tyco was big and then Athearn had the rubber band drive then he got the newer at the time gear drive then along came the flywheels . 

I still have enough BB Athearns and some stewart hobbies RS3 and Baldwin As616 all with the Athearn drive . I always waited for the next train mag to come out to see what artical had to due with detailing and painting and kitbashing. 

My big thing was building Baldwin/EMD re-builds since I was a huge C&NW fan since I was from Chicago and a Katy fan and of course C&GW and Milwaukee . I had a entire set of C&NW and a few C&GW locos I detailed and painted and all sold to the same fellow years ago on the Bay . 

I got a few PK 2 Alco trucks and did a Baldwin / EMD re-build since the PK2 Alco trucks were the correct truck and fit Athearn frames and drives. I have a RS3 hammerhead made out of a Stewart RS3 riding on PK2 trucks . Now I can't find PK2 Alco trucks any more. I wanted to build a Alco/EMD rebuild RS3 /GP9 . They are just cool loco's . I know I can get the stewart RS3 shell and front range GP9 but no one makes a frame and I only have one I can always adapt a frame or make one out of brass stock sold at most hobby shops. 

Here's my hammerhead


my Baldwin/EMD 




Here is a sort of NYC electric made with MDC box cab shells and Athearn trucks and the rest is all brass parts I made. never did paint it.


----------

